# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  نكت مصرية طازة

## aymanezz82

واحد نشر اعلان في الجريدة يقول فيه سوف يقام معرض للحمير يوم كذا ساعة كذا وفي اليوم المحدد ذهب مجموعة من الناس ولم يجدوا سوى أنفسهم 


واحد قال لخطبتة لما ازمرلك تبقي انزلي قالتله انت جبت عربية قال لها 
لا جبت زمارة

مره واحد غلس اوي محكوم عليه بالاعدام هو واحد صاحبه فيسالوا صاحبه نفسك في ايه قبل ما تموت قالهم نفسي اشوف امي قالوا للغلس وانت قالهم نفسي ميشفش امه

واحد ندل اوي راح علي الترب وشغل اغنيه الحياه حلوه

مره واحد صعيدي ركب تاكسي فالسواق نزل يجيب سجاير رجع لقي الصعيدي شايل عصايه الفتيس بيقول ايه اللي انت عمالته ده قاله لقيت بتلخلع فيها شلتهالك علشان متتعبش

مرة واحد ظريف عاش في الدور.واحد أظرف منه عاش في الدور اللي فوقه


مدير مدرسة عمل فرح وزع على المعازيم أرقام جلوس

واحد شحات راح لواحد عجلاتي قال له أعطيني مما أعطاك الله، قال له
العجلاتي خد لك لفة.

واحد صعيدي راح امريكا لقى كل الشباب لابسين تشيرت مكتوب علية سفن
اب كوكاكولا - بيبسي
راح كتب على الجلابية عصير قصب

دكتور عيون قاعد مع خطيبته في حديقه الاسماك معاه ورده قالها شايفه
الورده دي يا حبيبتي قالت له ايوه فرجع ايده لورا شويه وقالها طب وكده

زوجه خوافه قوى كل يوم وهيه نايمة جنب جوزها تقولهاالحق يا عبده أنا سامعه صوت فى حرامى فى البيت جوزها تعب قوى مش عارف ينام وكل يوم على كده
قام قلها ياستى ماتخافيش الحرامى لما بيروح يسرق ما بيعملش صوت تانى يوم
صحته من النوم الحق يا عبده أنا مش سامعه صوت فى حرامى فى البيت

كمسري أبوة مات ماشى في الجنازة يقول يا حضرات الجنازة فاضية آدام

واحدة فافى راحت لمصنع من مصانع تعبئة الالبان وشافتهم وهم بيحلبوا البقر
فسالتهم طب والبقر الفاضي بتعملوا فيه ايه

شرطي مرور خلف واد بيتكلم بالاشارة

واحد راح الصيدلية وقال للدكتور : عايز لبن اطفال ..... الدكتور: اسمه ايه ؟
الراجل : اسمه اشرف

فرختين مشيين الاولى معلقة بيضة على رقبتها .. فالتانية بتسالها اية البيضة
دى؟ قالت دى صورتى و انا صغيرة

ترزي متجوز واحدة قصيرة فكلها التنية

ٍكان في واحد شكله وحش قوي قوي قوي عايز يتجوزفراح واتقدم لواحده* فابيقول لأبوها :انا يا عمي بلا فخر عملت نفسي بنفسي
قاله: ما انا برضه بقول استحاله تكون خلقه ربنا

واحد جزمجى زعل...جت له جزمة نفسيه

جزمجى ابنه مات ...نزل له فى الجرنان نص نعل

واحد جزمجى أبوه مات.......جه يعمل له أربعين طلع ضيق عليه ...عمل له 42

واحد جاله هبوط الدكتور كتبله على براشوط

دكتور عظام ماشي فى الشارع * الكلاب جريت وراه

مره مسئول كبير راح يفتتح حمام سباحه كبير في سوهاج

فكان مدير الحمام بيشرحله مميزات الحمام فقال:

ده يا فندم المنط العشرين متر اطلع يا محمدين نط فنط

و ده يا فندم المنط الاربعين متر اطلع يا حسنين نط فنط

فقال المسئول هايل هايل

فقاله المدير ولسه كمان يا فندم لما نملاه ميه
مره مسئول كبير راح يفتتح حمام سباحه كبير في سوهاج

بلدياتنا سافر بالطيارة ومعه قرد قالت المضيفة الحيوان معك ......هز القرد راسه

قال لها : يمكن مكنش غني .. ولا عندي عربية ولا فيلا ولا مزرعة ولا شركه ولا فلوس زي محسن صاحبي ولكني أعشقك واحبك .. فضمته ودمعت عيناها وقالت : إن كنت بتحبني بجد .....عرفني على محســـــــــــــــن 

صعيدي بيعد بالانجليزي ... وان - توو - ثري - فور - فايف -استغفر الله ? سكس

صعيدي قالوله بكره عيد الحب قال : يوووه ايه الورطة دى! وده صلاته ازي.

حشاش شاف سوداني لابس جلابية بيضة ... قاله دي اول مرة اشوف ثلاجة موتورها لفوق ... هيع هيع هيع.

اربعه بلدياتنا بيلعبو علي الطريق السريع الي العربيه تخبطه مرتين يطلع بره

مرة واحد بلدياتنا عرف ان الجلد موضة مشى عريان 

واحد بلدياتنا واقف قدامه خمس شياطين .... واحد يوسوسله و اربعه يفهموه

الرجل: هل هناك طريقة لحياة اطول   الطبيب يقول 
تزوج
الرجل: هل سيساعد ذلك؟
.الطبيب: لا لكنك ستتوقف عن التفكير في اطالة الحياة

كان فى طيارة فيها اربعة واحد امريكى وواحد ايطالى وواحد المانى وواحد صعيدى الطيار قال لازم
تلاتة ينطوا من الطيارة احسن تقع جه الامريكى قال احنا بتوع الشجاعة وراح ناطط وجه الالمانى قال احنا بتوع الكراتيه وراح ناطط وجه الصعيدى قال احنا بتوع الغلاسة وراح زاقق اللى جنبه

مره ولد صغير ركب تاكسى و والده قاله متتكلمش مع السواق كل شوية السواق يحاول 
يفتح معاه كلام و الولد مبيردش فحاول يخليه يتكلم فبيقوله نفسك تطلع ايه لما تكبر والولد قاله مهندس زى بابا قاله طب لو بابا مهندس و ماما دكتوره الولد قاله ابقى مهندس طبيب فقاله لو بابا وماما دكاتره الولد قاله اطلع دكتور فقاله طب لو بابا طبال و ماما رقاصه فالولد قاله اطلع سواق تاكسى


مرة واحدة قالت لجوزها " إهدى حبيبى كدة وأرجع زى
زمان"، الراجل طلقها و رجع لأيام العذوبية


واحد بيقول لمراته ... انا النهاردة عايز رومانسية فى البيت ...
راحت الزوجة سألت امها : يعنى ايه رومانسية يا ماما؟
الام : مش عارفة بس احتياطى إنقعى الرز

      مره واحده بتقول لجوزها "تصدق إن أنا كل يوم بحلم بيوم
جوازنا" قالها هى لسه الكوابيس دى بتجيلك؟"



مرة واحد بيعاكس وحدة سودة قالها اموت فــ 
البيبسى تفت عليه قالها وكمان بتفورى

واحد ندل جاب كاسيت ووقف قدام ملجأ أيتام وشغل أغنية بابا فين

واحد ندل اشتغل في المطافى عبا حنفيات الحريق بنزين

ندل فتح مدرسة للأيتام علشان يذلهم بقى يعمل كل يوم اجتماع أولياء أمور
............ ......... ......
ندل بيوصي عياله يكونوا في الحياة أندل منه ، تعب وهو في غرفة الإنعاش جت روحه تطلع وعاوز يقول الشهادة قام واحد من عياله وسد بقه 
............ ......... ......
واحد ندل جورج قرداحي اتصل بيه وقال له معنا صديقك وصل نصف مليون ريال محتاج مساعدتك قال: قل له نايم
............ ......... ......
واحد ندل قعد لمده سنه يتحايل على حبيبته علشان تخرج معاه ولما وافقت رح قال لأبوها 
............ ......... ......
واحدة بقا ندلة بتقول لجارتها الحقيني يا أم محمد بعت جوزي يجيبلي ملوخية راح مخبوط بأتوبيس يالهوي وعملتي إيه ... عملت بامية وأمري لله ...

اتنين بيحششو عند الهرم فواحد بيقول التاني تعرف ان الفراعنة قعدو سنين يبنو في الاهرامات التاني قالو يا راجل ليه كدةقالو كل ما يرصو حجرين يجي البوليس ياخدهم


أتنين مسلمين محمد و إبراهيم تايهين فى الصحرا وجعانين فجاه لقو دير إبراهيم قال لمحمد أنا هأقول لهم إني اسمي جرجس ومحمد قال له لا يا عم .. أنا هاقول اسمي محمد فسألهم القسيس عن الاسم فقال إبراهيم اسمي جرجس ومحمد قال اسمي محمد فقال القسيس احضرو الطعام لمحمدو قولوا لجرجس نحن اليوم صائمون


واحد أخنف حظه وحش قوي وقع في حفره و فضل مستني لغاية ما واحد جه و على حظه كان أخنف برضه الأخنف اللي فوق قال
... استنى شوية .. حاطنّنعك دنوأتي قاله نببنا يخننيك بسنعة .. قال لهو كمان بتتنيأ ؟؟؟
طب شوف مين حيطننعكّ

واحد سكران كان بيعاكس وحدة وحشة اوي بالليل فكان بيقول لها يا وحشة يا وحشة راحت ملتفتة ليه وقالت له يا سكرانراح قايل لها طب أنا سكران حفوق بكرة .. وانتي ؟؟؟؟؟

دكتور بيعمل عملية في مخ مريض وطلّع المخ وحطة في الصينية جنبه وشغال في الـجـمـجـمـة شوية ودخلت قطة وكلت المخ الدكتور احتار ملقاش غير جوز الجزمة حطها في الجـمـجـمـة وقفلوبعد كام سنة سأله واحد زميلة بيقول له أخبار مريضك بتاع الجزمة ايه ؟؟رد علية وقال له عقبال أملتك دا بقي الوزير بتاعنا


اثنين أغبياء فى طياره معديه الأول قال إنها طياره الرئيس فقال الثاني إنها مش طياره الرئيس الأول والله دى طياره الرئيس الثاني لا مش طياره الرئيس فاتفقو أي حد معدى يسالوه فعدى واحد فسألوه دي طياره الرئيس فقالهم يا اغبياء طياره الرئيس بيمشي وراها موتوسكلات

واحد قالو له الحق مراتك قاعدة مع صاحبك في البستان راح جاري ورجع على طول وقال لهم هم شجرتين عملتوهم بستان والراجل طلع لا صاحبي ولا اعرفو

وحده تقول لزوجها ادبح خروفين بمناسبة مرور 25 سنه على زواجنا قال زوجها طيب و إيه ذنب الخروفين في غلطه أنا ارتكبتها من 25 سنه

حلاق راح السينما شاف فيلم سوالف النينجا 


واحد مسطول ماشي في البيت خبط فأمه .. قالتله ايه ما شفتنيش .. قالها شفتك بس مش فاكر فين



واحد أعمى فتح من الفرحة اتشل

واحد صعيدي رجع من السفر لقى البيت مليان صراصير غير كالون البيت

فيل اتجوز فرخة خلفوا تشيكن فيليه

واحد بيقول لشيخ هو ينفع الصلاة من غير وضوء ...
قاله لأ ماينفعش طبعاً ..
قاله ايه رأيك جربت امبارح و نفعت

واحد تاكسجى نايم مراتة دخلت علية بالليل وقفلت الباب بشويش..صحى قال لها افتحية واقفلية تانى 

واحد صعيدي حب يعمل روش كتب على الشومة أديداس


واحد صعيدي عاوز يقتل مراته حطيلها مسدس في الشوربة

واحد صعيدي ماشي في الشارع لقى قشرة موز ... قال ييييه حتزحلق تاني

واحد أحول جه يعيط رجع

واحد صعيدي مات جاله خمس ملايكة اتنين يحاسبوه و تلاتة يفهموه

واحد صعيدي بيدهن الحيطة .. قالوله حط جرنال تحتيك .. قالهم لأ أنا كده طايل كويس

واحد صعيدي مراته بتقوله قوللي حاجة حلوة
قاللها بسبوسة
قالتله لأ قوللي حاجة تهزني
قاللها مرجيحة
قالتله يا راجل قولي كلمة تحسسني ان انا مراتك
قالها انت طالق


وننهدى  الكام نكته دول لناس حبايبنا وياريت اى حد يعرفهم يبعتهالهم ويقول من اسلام 

واحد سودانى ماشى فى الغابة طلع عليه اسد  قاله والنبى ما تاكلنى 
 الاسد قاله لا طبعا الدكتور محرج عليا المشوى

واحد سودانى قابل واحد سودانى قاله  انتا سودانى قاله لاء لب ابيض

واحد سودانى اتجوز واحده سودانية خلفوا واد اشقر وعينيه زرقا سموه  رجل المستحيل


ليه السودانيين ايديهم بيضا من جوا ؟؟
عشان كانوا ساندين على الحيطة و هما بيرشوهم

بامبو

----------


## mr_virus

اخى العزيز برجاء عدم وضع رابط لمواقع اخرى

----------


## الفرعون الارعن

على فكره النكت دي وان دلت فتدل على خفة دمك اللي زي العسل
الفرعون الارعن

----------


## خالد الفارس

شكرا ليك يا ايمن على النكت الجميلة

----------


## aymanezz82

أشكرك أخى خالد الفارس
 على ردك

----------


## aymanezz82

شكر خاص للفرعون الأرعن 
انت يا باشا اللى دمك زى السكر مع العسل

----------


## aymanezz82

ردا على أخى  mr_virus  

جميع الروابط التى أضعها هى لموقع أومدونة ملكى 
وليس عناك أى ضرر من وصع اى لينك يخصنى للموضوع

ولك كل الشكر على اهتمامك

----------


## m.mounir

[frame="2 80"]واحد بلدياتنا واقف قدامه خمس شياطين .... واحد يوسوسله و اربعه يفهموه[/frame] 

[frame="2 80"]ندل بيوصي عياله يكونوا في الحياة أندل منه ، تعب وهو في غرفة الإنعاش جت روحه تطلع وعاوز يقول الشهادة قام واحد من عياله وسد بقه[/frame] 


[frame="2 80"]واحد أخنف حظه وحش قوي وقع في حفره و فضل مستني لغاية ما واحد جه و على حظه كان أخنف برضه الأخنف اللي فوق قال
... استنى شوية .. حاطنّنعك دنوأتي قاله نببنا يخننيك بسنعة .. قال لهو كمان بتتنيأ ؟؟؟
طب شوف مين حيطننعكّ[/frame]


 تسلم يا مان النكت اللي فاتت دي بجد عجبتني وخليتني اضحك بجد 

[frame="2 80"]دكتور بيعمل عملية في مخ مريض وطلّع المخ وحطة في الصينية جنبه وشغال في الـجـمـجـمـة شوية ودخلت قطة وكلت المخ الدكتور احتار ملقاش غير جوز الجزمة حطها في الجـمـجـمـة وقفلوبعد كام سنة سأله واحد زميلة بيقول له أخبار مريضك بتاع الجزمة ايه ؟؟رد علية وقال له عقبال أملتك دا بقي الوزير بتاعنا[/frame]

اما دي فدي بتعبر عن اللي احنا فيه من حال مايل


[frame="2 80"]واحد بيقول لشيخ هو ينفع الصلاة من غير وضوء ...
قاله لأ ماينفعش طبعاً ..
قاله ايه رأيك جربت امبارح و نفعت[/frame]


دي بقى مينفعش تبقى نكته عشان كل ما يخص الدين لايجوز ان يدخل في نطاق الهزار او النكت






عموما يا مان تسلم ايدك اول ثلاث نكت ضحكوني بجد

----------


## *(@_@)* ملك..

*(@_@)* تسلم يا ايمن على النكت الجمده دي *(@_@)*

----------


## مصري الهوي

> حشاش شاف سوداني لابس جلابية بيضة ... قاله دي اول مرة اشوف ثلاجة موتورها لفوق ... هيع هيع هيع.



هيع هيع هيع.  هيع هيع هيع.  هيع هيع هيع.  هيع هيع هيع.  هيع هيع هيع.  هيع هيع هيع.  هيع هيع هيع.  هيع هيع هيع.  هيع هيع هيع.  هيع هيع هيع.  هيع هيع هيع.  هيع هيع هيع.  

 حلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوه يسلموووووووووووووو يا عسل

----------


## aymanezz82

شكرا
m.mounir  
على المشاركة
عندى سوال هو الصعيدى فهم من الشياطين ولا لسه
يمكن اتختفوا وتابوا وبقوا ملايكة

----------


## aymanezz82

شكرا 
مصرى الهوى 
على مشاركته وردوده

----------


## الفرعون الارعن

انت عارف؟؟؟ انا كنت قاعد فسيبر وكل ما اقرا واحده اموت على نفسي من الضحك ...وفضحت الدنيا ومقدرتش امسك نفسي ومن كتر الضحك ...كل ماجي اقول لحد نكته من بتوعك من كتر الضحك انسى ........الله يخليك لينا وميحرمناش من نكتك اللي زي العسل دي مشكووووووووور
الفرعون الارعن

----------


## aymanezz82

شكرا على ردك 
الفرعون الأرعن

ويا رب  تضحك كمان وكمان وتسعد اللى حوليك

شكرا

----------


## aymanezz82

شكرا على ردك 
الفرعون الأرعن

ويا رب  تضحك كمان وكمان وتسعد اللى حوليك

شكرا

----------


## بنت اسكندريه

حلوة النكت دى بجد مرسى على النكت 
تقبل تحيااااااااااتى

----------


## aymanezz82

اشكركم على ردودكم الجميلة









احلى فساتين أفراح للمحجبات
مجموعة ازياء للمحجبات... رووووووووعه.... ومجموعة  ملابس رياضيه للمحجبااااات....

----------


## natalia

شكرا على النكت التحفه دي 
بجد تهلك من الضحك 
ربنا يخليك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبالمناسبه أحب اضيف نكته يارب تعجبكم 
مره واحد ماشي بيعاكس وحده فكانت بتمشي بسرعه 
فراح قالها أيه يا جميل وراكي مشوار ولا أيه 
راحت راده عليه وقالتله لأء أنا ورايا حمار

----------


## زوزو عادل

ههههههههههههههههه
حلوه ياناتاليا
مشكووووووووووووور اخى ايمن على النكت الجميله

----------


## aymanezz82

أشكر العضوة نتاليا على النكت الجميلة دى 
اضيف تعليق هو كان وراها جحش مش حمار

----------


## هالة فراشة

بصراحة شوية نكت زي العسل

----------


## ahmedab216

الأخ الكريم أيمن

مجموعة رائعة رائعة

بس ياريت ماتكونش مجموعة و عدت....

منتظر المزيد منك ان شاء الله

لك جزيل شكري

مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## المسافــر

بجد نكت جامدة جدا صحيح انا كنت مخنوق بس لما قريتها الواحد ضحك شويه 
ياريت تلاحقنا بالجديد 
من اكتر النكت عجبتنى :
ليه السودانيين ايديهم بيضا من جوا ؟؟
عشان كانوا ساندين على الحيطة و هما بيرشوهم

----------

